# new to crappie fishing



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

generally new to crappie fishing...but looking to do a decent bit of it in the beginning of this year.....not looking for anyones spot or anything.....just any general tips for crappie fishing you would give to a new guy...I have caught some here and there but haven't really targeted them a whole lot..ive accumulated a decent amount of small curly tails tubes and other various lure I think will be decent for crappie but I will try minnows and waxies also...fishing from bank for now....mostly small reservoirs....maybe clearfork a little bit....thanks in advance


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Try the tubes/grubs under a bobber and reel as slowly as you can back in... Don't let the bobber make a wake. Fish around any kind of cover you have wether it's wood or weeds. Experiment with your depth/colors and move to different areas, the crappie will let you know if you are around them. 
Also focus your efforts to dawn and dusk and night, they will be feeding more in the low light.
Go to the warmest areas of the lake first after ice out... Culverts and runoff/creek entrances are a good place to look, and shallow bays that get a lot of sunlight.
Bottlenecks are another good spot if you have a bridge with a underpass where fish need to go through to get to a bay.
Bunch of other tips out there... Read a lot, the crappie on line magazine Chaunc posts has a ton of good information.
Hope you have some good luck with them! Chasing crappie can be the most addictive form of fishing, every day they could be somewhere different but if you are on them it's non stop action sometimes.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

When using a slip bobber they will pull it sideways slow and pull it under slow most of the time.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Also noticed at times they will lift up on the lure, the bobber will lay over.Set the hook.


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't be afraid to bounce your lure off the bank Crappie will hug the shore and be in really shallow water in the spring


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

So true Gary P. That always takes a second to register, seems like "WHAT"? lol


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Also, make sure your bobber (if it's a stick type) isn't weighted on the bottom (some are) so you can detect those types of bites.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Plus1 onthewater


----------

